
Extreme heat wipes out almost one third of Australia's spectacled flying foxes - crispinb
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-12-19/heat-wipes-out-one-third-of-flying-fox-species/10632940
======
crispinb
Events like this are occurring again and again, at increasing frequencies, all
over our world. Australia, one of the world's great enthusiasts for human
population increase and fake "economic growth", is still in denial about its
past and present.

Human history has imposed on us a task we are failing to meet.

